# George Lopez Questions



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Last year I saw a concert special with George Lopez and he was acting all crazy. He's got these crazy eyes and looks kind of like he was high on cocaine or meth. So I started this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=433147

While I was visiting my family over Christmas, I got the opportunity to watch The George Lopez Show. This is the sitcom that ran from 2002-2007. It guest starred Constance Marie (mother of Salina on the movie). Well that got me hooked. I absolutely love her and the show was funny as hell so I become a Nick-at-Night viewer. Eventually I noticed his new talk show on TBS so I started watching that too. He's still got crazy eyes at the beginning but I really like his show because he starts interviewing his guests much earlier than the other shows like Letterman or Leno, where they waste the first 30 minutes on stupid crap.

But back to my questions:

In the intro to his talk show, George takes a squat on the stage. What is he symbolizing? Is he taking a dump on the stage? That's what it looks like. Why would he do that?

He likes to lick his hand and then pretend to be spanking someone on the butt for sex or something. Does he know how stupid that looks? Is that a "Latino" thing or just something stupid that he made up?

Also, I wish he'd stop pretending to vomit when he sees something sickening cause he is way too good at it and he really looks like he's throwing up. What's up with that?

Finally, Why the hell doesn't he let Constance Marie fill in for him occasionally? She is still a hottie and that would drive his ratings up... along with other things.

Also, does he even really speak Spanish. I've seen two real Latinos on there and when they started rattling away in Spanish, George's eyes just kind of glazed over and he responded with something like "Yeah... uh... what he said!!!"

All in all I like the show though. These are just a few observations, nitpicks, and questions.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

George Lopez and Carlos Mencie - can't stand EITHER of them and hope they go away

that is all


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> George Lopez and Carlos Mencie - can't stand EITHER of them and hope they go away
> 
> that is all


I'm sure that Joe Rogan would half agree with you.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> George Lopez and Carlos Mencie - can't stand EITHER of them and hope they go away
> 
> that is all


+1,000,000


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

retrodog said:


> In the intro to his talk show, George takes a squat on the stage. What is he symbolizing? Is he taking a dump on the stage? That's what it looks like. Why would he do that?


It's not something he made up. Some gangster chicanos do(Still do I think) this when taking group pictures(So of course the little ones pick it up and it become popular).

I'm not sure why or how it started, but it's a way to say I'm cool or part of the hood.

From Blood in Blood out:










----------------------------------------------------------------



> He likes to lick his hand and then pretend to be spanking someone on the butt for sex or something. Does he know how stupid that looks? Is that a "Latino" thing or just something stupid that he made up?


I think that's something he made up, I find it quite funny. 



> Also, I wish he'd stop pretending to vomit when he sees something sickening cause he is way too good at it and he really looks like he's throwing up. What's up with that?


 Hes done the fake vomiting for a long time. I love it.



> Finally, Why the hell doesn't he let Constance Marie fill in for him occasionally? She is still a hottie and that would drive his ratings up... along with other things.


Hes had Jennifer Lopez do the opening for him.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Enrique said:


> Hes had Jennifer Lopez do the opening for him.


Yeah, I saw that and enjoyed it quite a bit. Thought it was funny as hell when she mentioned something like, "They can always get a more famous Lopez to do this show." 

I was wondering why he was such a suck-up to Sandra Bullock and then later noticed that his sitcom had her name in the credits as Executive Producer, and she was in one of the episodes the first year (2002), so I finally figured that she helped him get his career going on TV. I'd kiss her ass too. Well, I'd probably kiss it anyway.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I didn't realize how short that Danny Trejo was. I've been watching him for years and they always make him look taller. He's one of my favorite bad guys. But I just about laughed my ass off when Johnny Depp said to him in Once Upon a time in Mexico, "Are you a Mexi-can or a Mexi-can't?" Danny response to that was priceless, and the best acting I've ever seen him do. He spent a couple of seconds looking like he couldn't decide whether to kill him or try and convince him that he was reliable. Very freakin funny. 

I've been adopted by a local Mexican-American family (around 8 years now) and when one of them says that they can't do something for whatever reason, I just ask them that question, "Are you a Mexi-can, or a Mexi-can't?" Uncontrollable laughter always follows.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

retrodog said:


> I didn't realize how short that Danny Trejo was.


He's about 5' 6½", but he sure does make that up in personality.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Enrique said:


> He's about 5' 6½", but he sure does make that up in personality.


Yeah, I couldn't say what my favorite role for his was, but I got a real kick out of him in Desperado. I think he set a new record of kills with throwing knives in just one scene.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> George Lopez and Carlos Mencie - can't stand EITHER of them and hope they go away
> 
> that is all


I thought that they were the same guy.

Oh wait, no that's because Mencia does Lopez's material.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I thought that they were the same guy.
> 
> Oh wait, no that's because Mencia does Lopez's material.


That's not fair - Mencia does _everyone's_ material.


----------

